# Best IEMs with mic under 1K



## akash1988 (Mar 27, 2012)

I require the best IEM earphone with mic under 1K budget.
To be used with my HTC Explorer phone.

I was thinking of getting the JVC Marshmallow, but no mic. 

How about Flipkart.com: Panasonic Headset RP-TCM120E: Headset ?

Any suggestions? 

It would be great, if I could buy them from any website which support Cash on Delivery like Flipkart, Letsbuy, etc..
But if not available on such sites, suggest trusted websites where I can get them.


----------



## cyn!de (Mar 27, 2012)

I will suggest you to for MP-21 as they are far more superior than other's in that price range.


----------



## akash1988 (Mar 28, 2012)

cyn!de said:


> I will suggest you to for MP-21 as they are far more superior than other's in that price range.



Thankx, can u tell where I can get em? Any nice website to buy?

Any other suggestions below 1K?


----------



## cyn!de (Mar 28, 2012)

Get it from Here:-

Sound Magic MP21 Professional In-Ear Earphones

If you have Ebay coupons, then get it from hereSound Magic MP 21 In-Earphone | eBay

And yes they are the best IEM's with mic below 1k


----------



## audiophilic (Mar 28, 2012)

Here's my experience from headphones:

1. If you want mic'ed earphones, their sound quality will be extremely deprived, so don't go for any mic'ed earphones that are below 5K price range.
2. If you want good quality sound, forget mic. Add 200 to your 1K budget and go for Tekfusion Twinwoofers - best price for quality earphones in the market right now.
3. If you still can't afford the Tekfusion Twinwoofers, go for skullcandy or sony.

You can buy them from Flipkart, or many other stores but flipkart is preferable:

*www.flipkart.com/tekfusion-twinwoo...XQ--&ref=67227093-bf4d-43e8-b707-dceaa47a97db

Just my 2 cents


----------



## cyn!de (Mar 28, 2012)

^^ HTC Explorer is not in compatible device list, so there might be compatibility issues.


----------



## audiophilic (Mar 28, 2012)

cyn!de said:


> ^^ HTC Explorer is not in compatible device list, so there might be compatibility issues.



They're compatible with all phones with 3.5mm jack  No issues with compatibility


----------



## cyn!de (Mar 28, 2012)

^^ Oh, sorry I overlooked your post.
Then twinwoofes will be good choice, but if OP Wants mic then MP-21 will be best choice.


----------

